# Slab Bench Legs



## Nature Man (May 28, 2015)

I plan to make a bench about 4' long from a thick slab of white oak. Never having done this before I was wondering what types of legs are best in order to support the weight, and to not collapse under the stress of a couple of humans sitting on the bench. Any ideas would be appreciated, and pics would really help. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2015)

@Brink - His builds will typically hold your vehicle too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (May 28, 2015)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (May 28, 2015)



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (May 28, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

